
Github was down - misiti3780
https://status.github.com/??
======
colinbartlett
It's no problem, Hacker News is up so I wasn't using it anyway.

------
felipesabino
Interesting how hacker news became the new replacement for
[http://status.<put_any_service_here>.com](http://status.<put_any_service_here>.com)

~~~
hk__2
It’s more karma whoring than anything else, this post doesn’t add anything
except that GitHub is down and people who care about GitHub already know it,
and those who don’t care, well, don’t care about this post.

~~~
mbreese
I just noticed that a repository wasn't working, but hadn't put it together
that the entire site might be down... so the karma whoring was useful for me.

------
ya3r
Enough is enough.
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22Git...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22Github+is+down%22&sortby=score+desc)

------
msoad
It ran me crazy that my push wasn't working...

~~~
noinput
same here, --force wasn't cutting it.

~~~
jkelsey
Try --shove.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Sheesh, have you even tried --excuseme

------
beerlington
Why don't they just host GitHub wherever the status site is hosted?

~~~
yan
"Why don't they just make the airplane out of the same material that the black
box is made from?"

------
WestCoastJustin
Alternatively you could configure an internal git server with gitweb or
something. I created a screencast about git and gitolite for user
authentication @ [http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/11-internal-git-server-
wit...](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/11-internal-git-server-with-
gitolite)

~~~
felipesabino
I believe the bigger issue is when you have several other 3rd party services
relying only on github like issue trackers and continuous
integration/deploy... Then when this happens your workflow gets really messed
up

~~~
nwh
Like Homebrew!

~~~
felipesabino
yap! and npm, bower, rubygems, etc...

~~~
jrochkind1
I didn't think rubygems relies on github. And rubygems seems to be working
fine to me at present.

It is true that rubygems runs on AWS and is effected by AWS outages (like much
of the internet, it seems like).

It's also true that individual application Gemfiles can choose to express
dependencies to gems hosted in a git repo, such as github, instead of the
rubygems repository. If you don't want to be dependent on github, then don't
do that. Of course, you're dependent on the rubygems repo ordinarily still,
which has gone down occasionally. But the rubygems repository is independent
from github.

------
macinjosh
I don't understand how anyone could outsource something as mission critical to
their business as git hosting, issue tracking, etc to a third-party. If
anything happened to github half the developer community would be hosed. Let's
hope that never happens.

~~~
TheSwordsman
GitHub has a service that is meant to be highly available. What are the
chances that 1/4th of the engineering effort would be placed in to a local
solution?

Downtime is inevitable, and sometimes the thing that fails will cause huge
problems and it's almost entirely unavoidable.

I'd much rather trust their team, which they've built to design the best
service possible, to handle the infrastructure than having to use an internal
team to design a competing product (albeit internal) with the same uptime
requirements.

------
elwell
I can only imagine what level of frantic insanity is going on behind the
scenes:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qgehH3kEQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qgehH3kEQ)

------
jrochkind1
> We've recovered from an internal DNS outage, and are working to restore
> service to all repositories.

status.github.com

DNS, eh? Related to the recent CDN changes?

~~~
aspir
> internal DNS

Not external, which would fall into the CDN-managed territory.

------
gluejar
Clearly, we need a "Hacker News is Down" Gist so we can chat about Hacker News
being down when it goes down.

------
jbverschoor
Isn't this the whole point of git? You have a local repo. So there's no reason
to be on hackernews :)

------
TheSwordsman
I wonder if they were using DNSSEC on their internal DNS...

[http://www.dynstatus.com/dynect-dns/5628/possible-dnssec-
iss...](http://www.dynstatus.com/dynect-dns/5628/possible-dnssec-issue-when-
resigning-a-zone)

------
daGrevis
Half of package managers are down (can not retrieve package) as well. Mirrors,
please?

------
MaxGabriel
Anyone know what the difference is between status.github.com and
github.com/status? /status just says "Github Lives!" with a timestamp.

~~~
StavrosK
/status is probably what status. polls to determine if it's up. One is on the
main server and the other on a dedicated, off-site one.

------
Fomite
Those graphs are kinda useless - detailed time series information for what's
pretty clearly reduce to a 0/1 state for outages.

~~~
infogulch
Well some problems are slow downs instead of outright outages, and thats what
the graphs are for since "response time" doesn't make much sense when no
response is being sent at all.

~~~
jws
Run it out to "month" and you can see cyclical, daily variation of response
times and a general improvement from a slower than current state over the
first week.

␄

Tangential graph criticism:

If you aren't going to put "zero" at the bottom of the Y axis, and you have
graphs with only a single numbered data tick, then I have no idea whatsoever
the value that correlates to a Y axis position. (except when it hits your
label.) If you have fewer than 3 labeled data ticks then I don't even know if
you are linear.

Starting your data at zero is a _really_ good idea unless you really mean to
be graphing the derivative, in which case, maybe you should just graph the
derivative. The exception is when you have a constant offset in the concept
you are graphing. Like atmospheric pressure on earth. But please give me at
least three ticks and try to leave them consistently spaced if I'm every going
to see another graph of them from you.

Including unlabeled ticks, evenly spaced, is a terse visual language that you
are a linear graph.

------
mattholtom
git push harder?

~~~
ozh
`git push --force --harder --try-really-hard` works for me.

------
mrmondo
If you have external service dependancies on your deployment process, you're
gonna have a bad time.

------
redox_
Was using homebrew, composer & bundler... FAIL; github I need you!

------
run4_too
So what? I thought the whole point of git was decentralization.

------
nodesocket
Appears to be coming back now.

------
elwell
It's back up.

~~~
elwell
Status page says down for me, but site is up for me.

------
ya3r
git in not centralised so get over it. no need to report every github issue
here.

